# Texts for the training of apologetes



## RamistThomist (Jun 3, 2007)

1 Peter 3:15 and Romans 1 are off-limits (everyone knows them). 

(assuming presuppositional bias)

what are some texts, longer passages if possible, that you have found helpful for *training* yourself/others in defending the faith?

Taking Bahnsen as cue, I began to look at Proverbs. Once I decided to get serious, I preached a message on Proverbs 3.1. After that I really decided that it still had more to speak to me (please don't read neo-orthodox interpretations into that. You know what I mean). I then began memorizing proverbs 3 (it was already fresh in my head).

I picked up the newest Greg Bahnsen book. He also recommended Ecclesiastes as a primer for apologetics. As I thought about it, I began/begin to see the point (_Pushing the Antithesis_, p. 59 fn. 4; p. 140 fn. 5).


----------



## Devin (Jun 3, 2007)

Proverbs 26:4-5 is pretty much a given:

Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest you be like him yourself. 
Answer a fool according to his folly, lest he be wise in his own eyes.


----------



## Vytautas (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is a passage you might not think to apply to apologetics. Second Corinthians 6:14-18 tells us not to unite with unbelivers which I think includes how one defends his beliefs.

"Do not be bound together with unbelievers; for what partnership have righteousness and lawlessness, or what fellowship has light with darkness?"


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 4, 2007)

A few others, not necessarily specific to apologetics, but good to remember while engaging in it.

2 Timothy 2:14: _Of these things put them in remembrance, charging them before the Lord that they strive not about words to no profit, but to the subverting of the hearers. _
We should not strive over useless things.


Mat 7:6 _Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you. _

Sometimes a person's obstinence cannot be helped by our efforts.

2 Timothy 3:16-17 _All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: 
That the man of God may be perfect, throughly furnished unto all good works. _

It's good to remember that we need full preparation and grounding in scripture.

Heb 4:12 _For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart. _

Another reminder that it isn't our efforts that change hearts, but the Word of God. 

And finally, I often think this passage went through Bahnsen's mind during his debate with Stein:

Job 6:20 _They were confounded because they had hoped; they came thither, and were ashamed. _


----------



## thekingsknight (Jun 5, 2007)

Proverbs 3:5-7 
5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart
And *do not lean on your own understanding*. 

6 In all your ways *acknowledge Him*,
And He will make your paths straight. 

7 Do not be *wise in your own eyes*


----------



## cih1355 (Jun 5, 2007)

Acts 17- We can learn how Paul proclaimed the gospel when he spoke before an audience that did not know about the Old Testament.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jun 5, 2007)

*this chapter might help*

2Tim.2:1-26 looks as if it was written for this purpose.

Jude 3 speaks of contending for THE Faith,which was once delivered. It would indicate that there is a body of truth we are to know well enough to contend for.

Acts 24:14-16 seems to be the heart of Paul explaining his personal zeal for truth,having and keeping a consciece void of offense to God and man


----------

